# 10 COIN Commandments - Afghanistan



## daftandbarmy (27 Apr 2007)

Interesting read

http://www.fpri.org/enotes/200704.mills.afghanistancounterinsurgency.html


----------



## daftandbarmy (27 Apr 2007)

More of the same along different lines...

A failure in generalship:

http://www.afji.com/2007/05/2635198


----------



## tomahawk6 (27 Apr 2007)

I dont care for Yingling's comments. He blames generaliship for lack of will by the politicians.



> For the second time in a generation, the United States faces the prospect of defeat at the hands of an insurgency. In April 1975, the U.S. fled the Republic of Vietnam, abandoning our allies to their fate at the hands of North Vietnamese communists. In 2007, Iraq's grave and deteriorating condition offers diminishing hope for an American victory and portends risk of an even wider and more destructive regional war.



We didnt lose militarily in Vietnam.Instead the democrat Congress defunded the war as they seek to do today.Once again democrats are undermining the war effort at every turn.Blame the pol's LTC Yingling not the generals.


----------

